# Not a caterer....



## Amber Gambrall (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi
I own a successful food truck in a rural area. (About 1200 population) I have been approached to cater a fundraiser for 150 people. The liquor board requires that "substantial" food be available the entire time liquor is being served. The party is 4.5 hours. They want upscale HD. I am not a caterer but I found an estimate that says 5-6 hd per person per hour. Does this sound correct?


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Depends on the HD, which I presume is food truck speak for apps.  Yes?


----------

